# Bad News, Boys!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my wip of the Monogram "Street Fighter"
I wanted to do a box art replica with subtle additions.








[








The body has several parts that i wanted to have seamless. I painted a white base coat over the orange plastic. puttied in the front and rear pans.

















First coat of tamiya orange sank into the white basecoat,..DOH!
I let that dry for a week or so and then color sanded to remove any "orange peel"...lol


















Here's any early shot of the interior:







The tailight has no chrome backing. I took some reynolds wrap foil and some future floor polish as glue and now the tailight is bright and shiny!








As soon as the humidity drops below 44 percent, I'll spray a clear coat on the orange.

Steve


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, after the title of the thread, I was looking to see if your dog ate the model, your wife drove through the wall into your workbench or what. No bad news here. That is looking fine!!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

coolio (is that a word?) What goes under the front clip?

Those seats do look mighty comfy!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Guys! The powerplant is a little uninspired..I found some nicer dual carbs for it.
And I'll be using beading wire for the electricals.
The interior can be tricky, everything from the seatbacks forward, is one single molding.



















I'll try to do 'ole Tom Proud!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Doing the Chrome foil trim on this car will be a fun challenge.








These fins will look great in chrome.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a shot with 4 coats of clear. It's been soaking into the color coats, but now I'm getting some gloss:









Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's looking pretty good! Do you plan on giving this one to the wife as well?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, No she dosen't like the car, and she hates the color.

Steve


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, lookin' good. Great finish. You know, I can't think of any Tom Daniel kits that I didn't get finished as a kid and that didn't look pretty good (not as good as yours though) and didn't hold up to quite a bit of vroom vroom wheelie popping play. While not the epitome of fine detail, they were very well designed kits. There's a lot to be said for that.

Thanks for bringing back some good modeling memories.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Rondo! It would be fun to go back and re-do all the stuff I built/stuck together when I was a kid...If the kits are still out there we have a chance to re stock our shelves.

Steve


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

It's looking really sharp mate. :thumbsup: Crisp n clean.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! The Monogram Tom Daniel Kits were great. an 8 year old could get the kit to look like "the BOX" when finished! It's fun to chase 'em down a build a few.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Busy weekend, I've been trying to decide if I want to put a blower on her. (Carve away a bit of the front clip to fit it)...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm still messing with the engine block. Pics tonight. I just don't like the motor in this kit. And finding the Batmobile blew my budjet for a different 'plant.

Trim is done. Masking the body to shoot the inside. I'll go with light grey.

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Steve? STEVE?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Anny updates with this? I'm curious to see the engine...


----------

